# Dixie mud motor



## ramtoy9400 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone know anything about or have a Dixie Motor? Trying to get these guys to show me a motor but they don't seem interested.


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 24, 2012)

Im related to one of them... WHat you wanna know?


----------



## ramtoy9400 (Jan 24, 2012)

Interested in their product but can't seem to get them to sell


----------



## Barroll (Jan 24, 2012)

On another forum I have read several negative things about them. Guy gets on there asks about the product then starts to say how good it is etc.  he obviously has an interest in the company and tries to advertise that way. Pretty screwed up buisness practice if you ask me. I would steer clear. Check out copperhead manufacturing. Solid motors and stand up guys


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 25, 2012)

here ya go ... dixiemudmotors.net

Not sure who you have spoken... On the homepage it says we will be glad to take you for a ride. Honestly they sell alot of these to people(guides) the every single day of the season duck hunter. Here in georgia you run across avid weekend warriors that may or may not show to purchase or even look at what you have. these boys put a lot of work and effort into what they are making! I wouldnt steer clear id try em again


----------



## Barroll (Jan 25, 2012)

Ill have to be more sold than someone on GON saying that they sell them to guides. haha..  But in all honesty, the look like pretty solid little motors from the pictures.  Id like to check them out next time I am passing through macon.  Only time will tell if they will stand the test of time...and abuse


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 26, 2012)

I purchased a 23hp Dixie before this season and have been extremely pleased with the motor and Ben's service.  Great running little motor.  Shoot me a pm if you have questions


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 26, 2012)

See there ya go. Ben is a great person and the guy doing the welding and fabrication is awesome.


----------



## r_hammett86 (May 14, 2012)

i saw some the other day. If i went with another mud motor i;d check these guys out. Mud zbuddy and Gatortail want a small fortune for a motor. dunno. i'll have to wait until next year to get anything set in stone. would like to try one out!


----------



## Rich M (May 21, 2012)

I spoke with Ben the other day - real nice guy.  

I'm not sold on Copperhead.  HE wouldn't respond to me.


----------



## GDH (May 23, 2012)

do you know any one who owns one of these Dixie Mud Motors?

I heard they had shaft and belt issues breaking a lot. Belts go from $40.00 each to $140.00 each depending on who you buy them from..


----------



## Core Lokt (May 23, 2012)

A friend of mine is a dealer for copperhead motors. He has sold several of them with no complaints. He is trying a proto type out now that is pretty slick. He also builds duck boats. 

I rode around the lake with another friend last Saturday. he and several other boats running 35hp engines such as prodrive and gatortail's and those guys were impressed with the copperhead and what it could do.


----------



## GDH (May 23, 2012)

can you pm me your friend's contact info? I'm buying a surface drive next week and DO NOT want to gamble my money with a DMM!


----------



## coondawg01 (May 23, 2012)

I have a 10 Hp Dixie and I love it! Ben and Justin are great guys that will help you in any way they can!  Not one bad thing I can say about the motor from the price to the performance of it.  Well worth your time and money.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 24, 2012)

GDH said:


> can you pm me your friend's contact info? I'm buying a surface drive next week and DO NOT want to gamble my money with a DMM!



PM sent


----------



## r_hammett86 (May 28, 2012)

i wonder how their larger motors compair to mud buddys and GT? i'd like to see one running side by side.


----------

